# Cocking Lime Works - 2017



## jsp77 (Feb 23, 2017)

*
History*
Cocking Lime Works and its associated chalk quarry are abandoned industrial sites in the South Downs of England. They are situated to the south of the village of Cocking, West Sussex, close to the South Downs Way. The works are on land owned by the Cowdray Estate and are not open to the public. Cocking was the source of lime used for the manufacture of Midhurst White bricks and for agricultural purposes.

The earliest known mention of lime workings in the parish of Cocking is in 1715, when Cowdray Estate documents refer to two isolated lime kilns being in use.

In September 1833, William Marshall was killed by an earthquake in a chalk pit at Cocking.

The chalk pits and lime kilns were leased by the Cowdray Estate to various people over the years. In 1906, a lease was granted to Pepper and Sons from Amberley in respect of two lime kilns, "one in good working order". In 1921, the site was leased to Frederick Searle; this lease was later assigned to his brother, Eli. In 1924, Eli entered into partnership with Robert Dunning, who agreed to "build new flare kilns on the site of old wood flare kilns". The following year, Dunning acquired the Midhurst Brickworks which had been producing bricks made from sand and lime since 1913 from a site close to the former Midhurst (LSWR) railway station. In 1926, Benjamin Cloke became the owner of the Midhurst Brick & Lime Company, thus also acquiring the works at Cocking.

In 1993, the site was acquired by the Dudman Group of Companies until 1999, when all work ceased at both sites, since when the works have been abandoned


This was a solo trip and spent a good few hours wondering round the buildings and walking up to the quarry, which i eventually found. Went up on the roof of the kilns and did not venture too far as they felt very unstable in certain areas, most of which i avoided.​
*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/S3uRSj


https://flic.kr/p/RGtfUy


https://flic.kr/p/ShdKrz


https://flic.kr/p/RGt6yE


https://flic.kr/p/Sdx6iY


https://flic.kr/p/ShdAzr


https://flic.kr/p/S3wvB5


https://flic.kr/p/QZwZdq


https://flic.kr/p/RGsMZS


https://flic.kr/p/ShdgZF


https://flic.kr/p/RGsF9h


https://flic.kr/p/RGsBRL


https://flic.kr/p/Shd5kD


https://flic.kr/p/S664Yx


https://flic.kr/p/RGsb8S


https://flic.kr/p/ShcMRM


https://flic.kr/p/SdwgLJ


https://flic.kr/p/Sdwf9W


https://flic.kr/p/SdwatJ


https://flic.kr/p/RGrNPQ


https://flic.kr/p/R38SQx


https://flic.kr/p/R38HZB​*A few from the quarry
*

https://flic.kr/p/Shce9T


https://flic.kr/p/RGr9Vo


https://flic.kr/p/RGr7oQ


https://flic.kr/p/S64NfR


https://flic.kr/p/ShbRaT 


https://flic.kr/p/RGqWqo


https://flic.kr/p/QZvsZm


https://flic.kr/p/R3864H


https://flic.kr/p/ShbAqT


https://flic.kr/p/R37ZuM​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2017)

I love those moss covered tyres, great eye jsp.


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2017)

That's a great set jsp, I especially liked the shot of the tyres, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 23, 2017)

krela said:


> I love those moss covered tyres, great eye jsp.





smiler said:


> That's a great set jsp, I especially liked the shot of the tyres, Nicely Done, Thanks



cheers chaps, i have never seen tyres covered in this amount of moss


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2017)

Truly stunning set JSP...


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Hughie


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2017)

This looks a very interesting visit with some lovely detailed shots, love the mossy tyres, the leaves on the convayer belt and the strange stalagmites, rusty machinary


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 24, 2017)

That's a nice piece of industrial photography. I like your angles in your photographs, and a nice attention to detail. I don't go for mossy tyres, I like tyres to be un-mossed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Superb report and images and some great graffiti to brighten the day up!


----------

